
Ask Me Anything: Dynamic Memory Networks for Natural Language Processing - drewvolpe
http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.07285
======
Yadi
Such an interesting paper that I came across just now from a tweet.

Are there any other papers around DMN for Q&A, or particularly other use cases
of DMN?

~~~
bra-ket
see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_learning#Memory_networks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_learning#Memory_networks)

------
sbpayne
I skimmed through, but I can't see any radically different from Facebook's
Memory Networks. Anyone else see a big difference?

~~~
bra-ket
using gated recurrent net + temporal context

------
igauravsehrawat
Took me a while to understand "Ask Me Anything", I thought it was AMA from
author.

